# How long is it safe to use opened bag of dog food



## Jennet19 (Feb 8, 2010)

I usually use my bag up in 1 to 1 1/2 months. I keep it in its original bag and then put the whole bag in a big plastic container. I have never had any problems but am thinking of switching to the bigger bag to save a little- that would probably last about 2 1/2 to 3 months with my 2. Any thoughts?


----------



## SWHouston (Sep 11, 2010)

Jennet,

I've had the same concerns !
Both of my Yorkis are quite "moderate" eaters (not Gobblers), and the Bags last them a LONG time !
Besides their regular food, I have those Sargent Marinades Treats, which look rather suspicious when they're fresh.

It was worrying me to death, and I cranked up a small spare Refrigerator to put ALL of their Food and Treats in, and I use Glass Jars for their "immediate" consumables, which customarily need refilling every four to five days.

So, you might just put it in the Frig, that gave me some piece of mind anyway.

Have a good Day ! 
S.W.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

I read on the Natura website that dry food should be used within 3 months of opening the bag. I find though that my dog loses interest in her food after about a month and then gets all excited when I open a new bag. Makes me wonder if it gets kind of stale or something.


----------



## XelaTheChi (Nov 3, 2010)

I buy several packs of 1 gallon ziplock bags and put the food in those and use the bag as I need it.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

The cats eat Royal Canin, which cleverly enough has resealable bags. The dog food bag (Nutro) isn't resealable for some strange reason, and it always bugs me to just leave it open. I spose I should get a large container or something to put it in. Or I could just write the company and suggest making the bags resealable.


----------



## SWHouston (Sep 11, 2010)

I use Clothespins !


----------



## bartleby (Aug 18, 2010)

With dry food, I don't think it's an issue of safety so much as nutrition and taste. Dry food isn't likely to get moldy or rotten unless you keep the bag someplace damp. Being dry, it shouldn't have enough moisture to let bacteria and mold start growing. However, the vitamins and fats might start oxidizing, which would give them an off flavor and might diminish their nutritional content a bit. Storing the extra food in an airtight container would probably help, especially something like a ziplock bag, so you could push the extra air out.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I keep our dry food in sealed containers made for holding animal feed and keep it in our dark cold basement


----------



## SWHouston (Sep 11, 2010)

"Dry" dog foods can contain between 10% and 30% moisture.
(puppy foods seem to be toward the higher end)

I think that mold/such would be more prone to develop according to temperature rather than humidity, given that the containers are usually plastic, or some other material which is not a contributor to moisture loss.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I store food in its original bag (usually resealable) inside an air-tight container. I take out maybe 1 week's worth of food from the original bag and store it in a ziplock bag so that I don't open the bag of food (in air tight container) too often.

I never buy more than 2 months' worth of food. Manufacturers don't recommend using an opened bag for more than 2 months, so if you have more than that, you can store it in your refrigerator.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Freezer is a good way to store a little extra. Take out a couple of weeks worth at a time. That's what I was doing when I had the two Chihuahuas and a 5lb bag of food would last 2-3 months. Now, I have a bit bigger dog, and less freezer space so I'm SOL on that, lol, but I liked doing it that way.


----------



## SWHouston (Sep 11, 2010)

I had (some) Freezer space available for Dog Food, but I decided against it.
Maybe I'm wrong, but lots of people foods which one would not normally freeze,
can change taste after it's frozen. I just didn't want to blow a bag of their food,
because of the possibility of that. So, I'm burning the electricity for a second Frig.
(it's a little one though)


----------



## Chikyuu (May 1, 2010)

My "immediate consumables" are put into a couple gallon ziplocs, then I roll up the top of the bag and wrap all the way around once with duct tape, and put it in the basement for a couple weeks.


----------



## SWHouston (Sep 11, 2010)

OH, there was one other reason I cranked up the little Frig, it was a statement, something to the effect of...

"Just where in the hell am I supposed to put the Milk now !"


----------

